# Garton Delivery Cycle...Best place to list for sale???



## caseypetticrew (Jan 13, 2012)

We found a Garton Delivery cycle while cleaning out a shed at the farm. It is in pretty decent shape with minimal rust. The paint is still bright red and writing is bright white and legible. Only thing I can see wrong is a broken pedel. I have no clue on the value for it. I would say it is in good-fair condition.  Where would be the best place to sell something like this for a fair price. I live in a rural area of Illinois. I doubt there are a ton of collectors in this vicinity.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2012)

caseypetticrew said:


> We found a Garton Delivery cycle while cleaning out a shed at the farm. It is in pretty decent shape with minimal rust. The paint is still bright red and writing is bright white and legible. Only thing I can see wrong is a broken pedel. I have no clue on the value for it. I would say it is in good-fair condition.  Where would be the best place to sell something like this for a fair price. I live in a rural area of Illinois. I doubt there are a ton of collectors in this vicinity.




You can list it here on the CABE in the Buy / Sell / Trade section. Or put it on ebay.


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2012)

do you have a pic.of it?where in illinois do you live?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 14, 2012)

If it had been the Garton Police tricycle I've been searching for ages for, you would not need to advertise it any further!

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you anywhere near Peoria??

I might be interested....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2012)

caseypetticrew said:


> We found a Garton Delivery cycle while cleaning out a shed at the farm. It is in pretty decent shape with minimal rust. The paint is still bright red and writing is bright white and legible. Only thing I can see wrong is a broken pedel. I have no clue on the value for it. I would say it is in good-fair condition.  Where would be the best place to sell something like this for a fair price. I live in a rural area of Illinois. I doubt there are a ton of collectors in this vicinity.




Casey Welcome, you've come to the right place! bri.
Oh, please post pics...directions are also in the forum area.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 14, 2012)

*hello*

i am in   arcola illinois  can u  put a  picture on here  please  or send me one  cpcsps@yahoo.com or let  me know  where u  live  ill  come  and look at it  maby  chucksoldbikes  v been  collecting  bikes   for  over   50 years


----------



## caseypetticrew (Jan 14, 2012)

*Garton Cycle.... Newton, IL*

If anyone is interested I can text you a pic in the morning. If you send me a text requesting one. 217-663-6488


----------



## caseypetticrew (Jan 16, 2012)

*I posted a pic in the gallery*






http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=748&attachmentid=38193


----------

